# Ruzzle: come registrarsi, come giocare, come vincere. Guida completa e trucchi



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

*Ruzzle: come registrarsi, come giocare, come vincere. Guida completa e trucchi*

*Che cosa è Ruzzle e come si gioca?

Ruzzle*, per i pochi che non lo conoscessero, è il popolare *gioco di parole intrecciate*. Un gioco a metà tra Scarabeo e Crucipuzzle. E' disponibile per tutte le piattaforme e per tutti i dispositivi: *Facebook, Twitter, iOS (Iphone, Ipad, Ipod) e Android*. Ruzzle sta avendo tantissimo successo tra gli appassionati di giochi online perchè è *social* (si può giocare contro gli amici di facebook o i follower di twitter), è semplice, non si gioca contro un computer ma contro avversari reali e perchè a differenza di quasi tutti gli altri giochi sociali ha una durata prestabilita: *una partita dura solo 5 minuti*. 

*Come registrarsi su Ruzzle e perchè è fondamentale farlo?*

Per giocare a Ruzzle è obbligatorio registrarsi. Senza avere un profilo, sarebbe impossibile sfidare i propri amici ed avere un punteggio in base alle partite vinte e perse. Ci si può registrare attraverso il proprio account facebook (quindi, inserire il nome utente e la password che si usano per accedere a facebook) oppure si può creare un nuovo account direttamente su Ruzzle stesso. Se si sceglie la seconda opzione, bisogna selezionare un nome utente ed una password. L'indirizzo email non è obbligatorio ma serve nel caso in cui la password andasse persa o fosse dimenticata.

*Come faccio a vincere sempre su Ruzzle?*

Un modo per battere sempre i nostri amici su Ruzzle e vincere tutte le partite esiste. Ma equivale a barare! Esiste un sito chiamato *RuzzleCheater* che, grazie ad un algoritmo specifico e proprietario, risolve in pochi secondi la scacchiera di Ruzzle e trova tutte le parole. Per barare contro i nostri avversari, dunque, basta lanciare una partita, metterla in pausa, sottoporre la scacchiera a RuzzleCheater e poi riavviare la partita. 

*Come posso giocare singolarmente a Ruzzle ed allenarmi?*

La modalità singolo è disponibile solo per gli utenti Premium

*Quali sono le differenza tra la versione gratuita e quella Premium di Ruzzle?*

Nella versione gratuita è possibile giocare solo ad un numero limitato di giochi. Con la versione Premium si ottiene l'accesso a un numero illimitato di giochi, diverse statistiche e la possibilità di vedere tutte le parole sulla lavagna, dopo aver finito tutto.

*Come faccio a cambiare l'immagine del profilo?*

Per cambiare l'immagine profilo del proprio account Ruzzle bisogna accedere alle impostazioni. Da lì è possibile cambiare l'immagine profilo.

*Che cosa è il Rankiing (la classifica) ?*

Ruzzle calcola la tua posizione sulla base di un algoritmo di classificazione ELO. In poche parole, quando si battono gli altri giocatori la tua classifica aumenterà e quando si perde contro altri giocatori la tua classifica diminuirà. Quanti punti classifica si acquisiscono o si perdono dipende dalla posizione in classifica dei nostri avversari.

*Come faccio a rimuovere una persona dalla lista degli amici su Ruzzle?*

Basta passare il dito sul nome nella lista degli amici e fare clic sul pulsante Elimina

*Perché ho perso la partita prima che il tempo finisse?*

Se non si effettua alcuna mossa entro 72 ore, il tuo avversario sarà giudicato vincitore.

*Ho perso molte partite. Come posso migliorare il mio punteggio?*

Assicurarsi di utilizzare le tessere bonus, per quanto possibile. Le tessere TW e DW sono le più potenti.

*Ho dimenticato la mia password di Ruzzle, come posso fare per recuperarla?*

Per recuperare la password persa, basta fare click su "ho dimenticato la mia password" nella schermata di accesso (login) e si riceverà una mail con un link per reimpostarla.


----------



## GrandeMario (15 Giugno 2013)

Ho trovato questo sito per generare automaticamente tutte le parole per ruzzle. Dice che usano il dizionario ufficiale di ruzzle, non so come abbiano fatto però qualsiasi parola generi viene sempre accettata dal gioco!


----------

